
Scott's Cheap Flights clone built with no code, in 45 mins - bentossell
https://www.newco.app/members/home
======
vivan
The key thing to note is that this is a clone of the front-end/ sales part.
The actual value part of Scott's Cheap Flights is completely separate.

That said, this is a great way to show how easy it is to build a landing page
and collect payments with absolutely no code.

~~~
bentossell
oh absolutely! By no means is a way to get $MM/year easily.

My aim with my tutorials is to show how easy it is to get an MVP up and
running without code :)

~~~
vivan
It does that well - I'm almost tempted to go nocode for the solution I'm
working on. Problem is that a small bit of code is needed to handle one small
part of it, so I probably will have to just roll my own anyway.

~~~
bentossell
awesome. let me know if I can help

